# Kid not breathing at birth.. raspy now... momma has brown stuff coming



## Chirpy (Apr 28, 2012)

My Nubian doe just gave birth to twins.  I got out to the barn and found a doeling wet but doing well; the buckling was still in the sac and not breathing.  I broke open the sack and got his head/nose clear.  Nothing.  I gave him mouth to nose/mouth and he finally took a breath.  I've held him upside down (as per the vet's instructions last year) and he is now breathing but very raspy.. sounds like fluid in him.  I used a suction on his nose and mouth... is there anything else I can do for him?

The doe only bagged up on one side; when I went to express milk on the non-bagged up side... a gooey, brown liquid (kinda like chocolate frosting) came out!!   That is new to me.  The other side seems fine.   What does it mean?  What do I do?


----------



## elevan (Apr 28, 2012)

First of all - good for you for giving CPR and bringing the kid around.

I would start him on antibiotics to prevent URI.  Whatever you have on hand that is the strongest.  I'd probably reach for LA200 here but if all you have is PenG, then use that.

Dam sounds like an extreme case of mastitis?


----------



## Chirpy (Apr 29, 2012)

The boy is doing great this morning.  I am bottle feeding both of them until I figure out what to do about the 'bad' teat side.  Do I put them with their mom and assume they will not nurse off that side?  

The CMT says not to test with colostrum? How do I know the other side is good and is it safe to let the kids nurse off that side?


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 29, 2012)

I wouldl assume mastitis with your description. I would start her on Today. Use the whole tube in that one side. Nothing brown and icky should be coming out. It should be all nice white milk.

Great that the little guy is doing ok. If you have Banamine, that works great when they have fluid in the lungs. It helps with any inflammation caused by it. I used it a lot with alpaca crias and they cleared right up.


----------

